# erst 10 vor 9



## AMNESIS

Hola, ¿cual es la traducción correcta de esta frase, pongo el contexto?

Schnell, ins Bett! Es ist schon neun Uhr. 
Nein, es ist erst 10 von 9 . 

Schnell, a la cama! Son ya las 9.
No, son .............10 para las 9?

Gracias


----------



## sokol

Corecto: 10 *vor *9.


----------



## AMNESIS

Gracias Sokol, aunque mi duda es con la traducción al español de dicha frase.


----------



## sokol

AMNESIS said:


> Gracias Sokol, aunque mi duda es con la traducción al español de dicha frase.


Lo sé pero yo no puedo ayudar con eso.  - El sentido de la frase alemán es 20:50 hora. Pero no sé si 10 para las 9 es la tradución correcta (creo que sí pero seguro tu sabes ).


----------



## Udo

¡ Hola !

Parece que la dificultad radica en_ erst_. Más o menos significa: _hasta ahora no más que_.
Entonces: A la cama, rápido, ya son las nueve. No, todavía faltan 10 para las nueve.

Saludos Udo


----------



## bwprius

Udo said:


> ¡ Hola !
> 
> Parece que la dificultad radica en_ erst_. Más o menos significa: _hasta ahora no más que_.
> Entonces: A la cama, rápido, ya son las nueve. No, todavía faltan 10 para las nueve.
> 
> Saludos Udo


 
Yo diría que _Nein, es ist erst 10 von 9. significa "*No,* (no hace falta todavía acostarse) *son sólo las nueve menos diez.*_

_bwprius_


----------



## Cebeta

AMNESIS said:


> Hola, ¿cual es la traducción correcta de esta frase, pongo el contexto?
> 
> Schnell, ins Bett! Es ist schon neun Uhr.
> Nein, es ist erst 10 von 9 .
> 
> Schnell, a la cama! Son ya las 9.
> No, son .............10 para las 9?
> 
> Gracias


Rápido, ¡a la cama! Ya son las nueve.
No, son solo las nueve menos diez.


----------



## AMNESIS

Muchas gracias a todos, ahora lo he entendido. 
 saludos


----------

